# Glowing coals effect



## Autopsy

Great thought! 

Yeah, wiffle balls around here are hard to come by. I used a mix of Ping Pong balls cut in half (yeah, PiTA btw) and eventually got tired of cutting balls in half... and layed white plastic grocery bags over the lights lol.

Like the work. Paint is nice! Only thing I'd change, is insteadof "stringing" the foam, I'd have punged bubbles. Squirt bubble... go to another spot... bubble up... and so on. Yours looks FAR from intestines, but I still see strings that would bug me. NO ONE WOULD PROBABLY EVER NOTICE however! So no worries 

Like the spit too. Are there plans to put "Meat" on the guy? Or does your monsters eat bones and boiled Marrow haha.


----------



## RiverBoarder

Great job!

I am all about cheap......Now to figure out how I can incorporate this into an existing prop!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince

a duhhhh moment... plastic bottle tops... who's of thought... apparently not me.. love it


----------



## red baron

I love the coals! Nice addition to the spit  Good work


----------



## jpbaily1

Thanks to all...


----------



## funhousejoe

umm ihave done this but just kinda sprayed the foam directly on the lights works fine am i missing something or am i risking a fire?


----------



## Crunch

Looks great! How did you get just the big gear off of the bike?


----------



## eswets

What happens when a bulb goes out? Is it time to build a new one? I use wax paper and crumpled up news paper. the foam does not stick well to wax paper and used the newspaper to form the unevenness. Let it dry then pull away the paper. stapled lights to a board and covered it with the dried foam. Now When bulbs go out I just take the coals off and change it. I found this solution because I could find wiffle balls. But I like your Idea with the pop bottle tops.


----------



## Xane

I'm going to be making mine out of LED bulbs so it's unlikely they need to be replaced. However, I'm going to test out making one by draping clear vinyl sheeting from Walmart or Jo-Ann's over whatever I'm going to use to make it uneven. Hopefully the stuff won't eat through it. That way once it hardens I can just trim the vinyl to the edges and lift it up when I need to get to the lights.

I'm limited on storage space so I may not even keep it after Halloween.


----------



## jpbaily1

Crunch said:


> Looks great! How did you get just the big gear off of the bike?


Just kept taking the "guts" of the sprocket & peadle assembly apart. I did have to grind off the one section because of the doner bike being rusty.

I just got the FCG motor spinning the skeleton tonight.


----------



## Crunch

jpbaily1 said:


> Just kept taking the "guts" of the sprocket & peadle assembly apart. I did have to grind off the one section because of the doner bike being rusty.
> 
> I just got the FCG motor spinning the skeleton tonight.


Hmm. I tried to get a set of mountain bike gears apart but I ended up just ditching the whole set of gears. I was just getting more and more frustrated with it. I tried to pop the pins out, etc.. but just could get it to work. I wonder if you could find just a BMX sprocket at a parts store or something..


----------



## jpbaily1

The seceret is JB Weld, It will fix anything.

My sprockets were off of a kids single speed bike so I did not have the other "gears to annoy me.


----------



## Crunch

jpbaily1 said:


> My sprockets were off of a kids single speed bike so I did not have the other "gears to annoy me.


Ahh lucky. I might have to try something like this next year. I'm yet to figure out next years prop... as it seems I add something new every year. This year it was a MIB.


----------



## BWarriner

This is a great prop. I think if you were also doing anything with a molten lava effect that this would work out well too.


----------



## Xane

Mine came out pretty good but I either sprayed it too thick or used too much paint (I lightly painted it fluorescent red before applying a light misting of textured black, which came out smoky grey). It's a very dull fire. I'm going to pick up another strand of LEDs to see if I can brighten it up a bit.


----------



## csusb44

I went to Knotts scary farm this year and they had a glowing coals effect that used aluminum foil to reflect and orange pulsing light


----------



## jpbaily1

csusb44 said:


> I went to Knotts scary farm this year and they had a glowing coals effect that used aluminum foil to reflect and orange pulsing light


Interesting....I'll have to research that, thanks.


----------



## Shadowbat

This is brilliant


----------



## Kymmm

I'm SO bummed that my orange lights are in the back of my storage shed!!!!!!!!


----------



## solares07

this. is. genius. thanks for sharing!


----------



## MissMandy

Man, I always thought I was a pretty creative person......until I joined HF that is! LOL Such an awesome idea!


----------



## CycloneJack

Simplicity in design...the way to go...another project on the list now!


----------



## jpbaily1

There is always one more project.....


----------



## Kymmm

Sooooo... my wonderful hubby dug out the orange icicle lights and I just sprayed the Great-Stuff all over it!! Can't wait to see it dry and ready for paint! Thanks for sharing this great idea!!!


----------



## bethene

great idea, easy to get the bottles, rather than the wiffle balls and ping pong balls, that rather stopped me from doing this , so one more thing added to the list! thanks for posting this!


----------



## jpbaily1

07-01-2011,08:44 PM this. is. genius. thanks for sharing! 
Halloween Encompasses Happiness



Hope it workeed for you.


----------



## jpbaily1

bethene said:


> great idea, easy to get the bottles, rather than the wiffle balls and ping pong balls, that rather stopped me from doing this , so one more thing added to the list! thanks for posting this!


Frugal just means that you may have more toys.

I cannot take all of the credit for this one, just the plastic bottles part is mine.

I need to make another set for this year.


----------



## jpbaily1

bethene said:


> great idea, easy to get the bottles, rather than the wiffle balls and ping pong balls, that rather stopped me from doing this , so one more thing added to the list! thanks for posting this!


Frugal just means that you may have more toys.

I cannot take all of the credit for this one, just the plastic bottles part is mine.

I need to make another set for this year.


----------



## HallowweenKat

Great idea to use the bottle tops ... got to start saving some so I can make some coals to put under my cauldron. Thanks for posting the pics of how you made yours.


----------



## jpbaily1

Wishing you all a happy Halloween.


----------



## rockonup

*Amazing Job*

Amazing Job.


----------



## rockonup

Yours can stay lite even if a bulb burns out, i'm stealing this idea to make a 4x4 pit. These lights at party city for 6.99 plus i have 25% off any one item. Plus these can flash, but i found bulbs that make the line glow in and out steadly. http://www.partycity.com/product/or...cks&size=all&from=Search&navSet=orange+lights


----------



## Phe_03

I have been looking for this thread forever! I knew it was here somewhere!!!


----------



## jpbaily1

Others have made theirs a little differently so you can access the lights once the project is finished.

I chose to use the plastic bottle parts without access to the lights.

Unlike Christmas lights these are only on for a couple of days or so. I did not care if I could get to the lights again because this is so cheap & they are on for a real short amount of time. I am making another set to put on top of my couldren.


----------



## Xane

To save the lights, I bought a yard or so of the cheapest thinnest clear vinyl sheet I could find (Walmart fabric department if you have one, Joann with a coupon if not) and draped that over the bottle tops and lights before spraying with foam. Otherwise exactly the same project. I had planned to simply trim the edges off but the vinyl actually peeled off pretty easily.


----------



## Samhain1031

This is sik! I was going to get an old BBQ for my rotating skeleton grill, but these look sooooooooooo much more natural and organic. Crazy.


----------



## rockonup

My 4 x 6 fire coals.


----------



## LadySherry

I want to thank you for this. I thoughly impressed my husband when I did the coals. He thought I was crazy now he says that this prop is cool and has been showing all his friends what I did. The only change I did was use a string of lights that has orange, white and purple and the flicker between the colors. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU.


----------



## jpbaily1

To my haunt peeps....I only simplified the original post from here which is from 08. http://www.instructables.com/id/Goldies-Bubbling-Halloween-Cauldron/

So let's give credit to where credit is due peeps!


----------



## jpbaily1

Thanks to all one more time, AGAIN I did not make the original, it was on instructables.com in 08. But my mod to be cheap was to use plastic bottles instead of ping-pong or wiffle balls.


----------



## CycloneJack

Thanks to this thread (and I believe theres another one out there addressing this same prop) I came up with a glowing coal/campfire hybrid for my stirring witch prop. Heres a couple of pics-
















Thank you all for this info!


----------



## Hilda

Thank you to whomever thought this great idea up and thank you to the gentleman who posted it recently! I was inspired as well... Here's my version. Happy Haunting!


----------



## Twohazy

Now this is a great idea! Oh boy...something else to put on the list for hubby! Been trying to figure out what to do with my witches' cauldron...now I know! And I happened to notice that he bought another can of that great stuff; so here we go! Thanks to everyone who ever posted this!


----------



## jpbaily1

Amazing on how many directions this effect can go.

Kudos to you all.

John


----------



## OctART

I Have to chime in with the new adaptation I have added,chicken wire log with a tube of clear plastic lodged in the center and spray foam around it







I pulled the newspaper core out shaved off the smooth bumps and cut cracks then paint with black and granite speckle stone.







LED's and capped off the ends then add to my bed of coals







This is the end result


----------



## CycloneJack

Thats a great version Octart! I love how everyone has adapted this effect into their own prop. Tons of inspiration here with this ideal!


----------



## OctART

Hey Thanx alot this is why I love this forum quick replies and encouragement.

I hope I inspire more ideas.


----------



## rckymtnmom

I love it, JP! I'm all about the props with maximum effect and miimum cost! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## rckymtnmom

I love it, JP. I'm all about maximum effect with minimum cost. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## jpbaily1

Now that is COOL!!!


----------



## Samhain1031

Those logs look great.


----------



## jeeper

*my version of this technique*

caution, toxic


----------



## RiverBoarder

Made some fake coals this weekend... What a simple, cheap and very quick project! 
Everyone that has seen it just can't believe what the materials are. Thanks for the how to!
Peace,
Ken


----------



## jpbaily1

Now I will need to up-date mine.....

Keep em comming.

Really dig the radioactive wastes barrels.

I need to make some logs for next year.

Thanks to all who shared.

John


----------



## imindless

I did the exact same thing this year and it turned out great. It was a big hit with my co-workers at our Halloween party. Pretty cheap and easy.


----------



## darthrott

Nice job, very creative. You can always find cheap new ideas on this forum. I Love it.


----------



## Jack Skellington

I did the embers for my fireplace and they turned out great.

I love the log effect to. I might need that for next time.

I used it with cheesecloth to make my spider victim and also my leaping spider.

I'm going to use it next year to redo my Spooky Tree.

It's my new favorite Halloween building material.

This is why they call it *Great Stuff*.


----------



## GodOfThunder

Here's what my finished product looked like. I had this Weber grill on my back patio where many of our partygoers were out smoking, etc. A few people thought it was real and steered clear of it until I told them!


----------



## snigglez

OK JPBaily1 so far I buy stuff and set it up for my halloween display. I liked the burning coals so at the last minute monday late afternoon I tried to make this, Talk about last minute. I think I finished it around 4 something pm. 
I can actually say this is my 1st prop I made for Halloween Thanks for the inspiration here is the pic of my witch cauldron and ember or coals or whatever you call them....


----------



## dudeamis

I used this at trunk or treat, put a fogger in a big cauldron I made and put the candy in the cauldron and had the kids reach in to get their candy it was pretty funny.


----------



## Guest

I cut out a circle of cardboard roughly 6" around larger than my paper mache cauldron, made a frame out of bent chicken wire that when completed sat about 6" tall, with peaks, valleys, bumps in the top area but flatter in the center. Covered the wire with clear plastic, taped around the edges, covered that with great stuff, smeared it around, let it set some and then used a wire brush to make small pinhole indents all over it. Coated in black, then gray, then spot painted with orange, left some spots bare for plastic to show through. Sealed, laid over a couple twinking LED strands, set cauldron on top, circled some mache skulls around it, some real burnt sticks at the edges, worked great. Couple parents asked how much.


----------



## dudeamis

here's me with my cauldron.


----------



## jpbaily1

snigglez said:


> OK JPBaily1 so far I buy stuff and set it up for my halloween display. I liked the burning coals so at the last minute monday late afternoon I tried to make this, Talk about last minute. I think I finished it around 4 something pm.
> I can actually say this is my 1st prop I made for Halloween Thanks for the inspiration here is the pic of my witch cauldron and ember or coals or whatever you call them....


It looks like your project cam out GREAT! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest

very cool....er, hot!


----------



## Guest

Some quick, thrown together shots.




















Halloween night was one big rainstorm and too dark inside the "witch house" to see properly. I had black sheeting and sticks and stuff under all this to tie it together better.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Your glowing coals look GREAT, m lab!


----------



## Guest

Thanks Dave! Of all the self made props I have it took the least amount of time...though effectiveness-wise...it may have had the most impact. I am pleased with the result though i need to invest in better lighting. I'm in awe of your work and thrilled that you liked it! Thank you again!


----------



## Guest

I appreciate everyone's restraint in not echoing my wife's favorite comment...that being "Jeff's cauldron is bent but the scarecrows are good!"

I truly did make the cauldron that way on purpose. Witches in the woods don't have perfectly round, straight cauldrons. That's my story and I'm stickin.


----------



## jpbaily1

Hmm, this should have been a reply to the Weber BBQ on the prior page....................


Now why did I not think of that one???

Next year I am going to actually grill on a BBQ in the yard.

Thinkink of grilling cow's tounge, liver, brains, tripe, etc. should be great.

Plus you get the addded effect of the scents.


----------



## Barnabas

I was woundering what to do with my cauldron for a heating effect this will be great. Thanks to all will post picks when finished


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

I'd just like to put in that I've been using this effect for a couple of years now without using a cover over the bulbs, and the wiffle balls/bottle tops aren't necessary at all. There's been no detrimental effects on either my coals under my cauldron, the glowing green "spills" around the top. Nor on my hell hole, which I used it to make the cooling lava walls with. 

In short, you can skip that step entirely if you wish.


----------



## jpbaily1

Hmm I have not tried that (yet), but it has merit.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Np, glad to help.


----------



## tvguy347

How much was spent on this?


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Including the paint & piece of 1/4" cdx plywood I used under mine, about $12 total.


----------



## tvguy347

Where'd you get the orange lights?


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

You can get them from any retailer that carries seasonal Halloween merchandise. Most people make their coals with nothing more than the orange strings of lights, which are similar to Christmas light strings. The plastic coated ones work best ime, like these:


----------



## jpbaily1

Barnabas: How did your project come out?



Barnabas said:


> I was woundering what to do with my cauldron for a heating effect this will be great. Thanks to all will post picks when finished


----------



## VirusHaunt

tvguy347 said:


> Where'd you get the orange lights?



I picked up several strings at a dollar store after halloween on 70% clearance my local drug store also carries them


----------



## Kev730

I used red christmsa lights and it still has the same effect


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB

Thats so dope! I'm gonna try this out tomorrow! =) Thanks for the tip!


----------



## jpbaily1

I had not thought of using red lights, it makes sense though and would be easier to find.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## paulab

o i want this coal, have to have a go, maybe nearer the time and would have to use red lights, as i havn't seen orange lights.


----------



## jpbaily1

The orange lights come out around Sept or earlier.

You could get then on the net if you don't want to wait though.

I would like to try the red lights and see as they are much easier to come by.


----------



## paulab

jpbaily1 said:


> The orange lights come out around Sept or earlier.
> 
> You could get then on the net if you don't want to wait though.
> 
> I would like to try the red lights and see as they are much easier to come by.


Can't say i have ever seen orange lights, most lights are white here with a halloween cover over them but like you say there is always the net. I would probably be happy with the red lights anyway, it would still look good under a cauldron or whatever i decide to do


----------



## Slider

Just a note about these coals...

I would refrain from using more than a strand or two of the normal string lights. Last year, I had to make a huge bed of coals for a rather large boiler we built in our maze. Since I had a lot of surface area to cover and needed to amp up the brightness, I ran 3 7ft strands, used a mixture of soda bottles and wiffle balls, glued the bones and skulls at different heights, then foamed it all in. It looked AMAZING.

2 hours in to opening night, I'm scaring in the boiler room and notice a chemical smell. I immediately checked the coals, but they weren't hot, and the smell seemed to dissipate, and return. So I unplugged the effect and left it off for the remainder of our run.

Two weeks ago, I crack the foam off to take a look at the lights. The entire underside of the foam was dark brown where it had been cooked by the lights.

My recommendation if safety is your number one priority... USE LED.


----------



## jpbaily1

Slider said:


> Just a note about these coals...
> 
> I would refrain from using more than a strand or two of the normal string lights. Last year, I had to make a huge bed of coals for a rather large boiler we built in our maze. Since I had a lot of surface area to cover and needed to amp up the brightness, I ran 3 7ft strands, used a mixture of soda bottles and whiffle balls, glued the bones and skulls at different heights, then foamed it all in. It looked AMAZING.
> 
> 2 hours in to opening night, I'm scaring in the boiler room and notice a chemical smell. I immediately checked the coals, but they weren't hot, and the smell seemed to dissipate, and return. So I unplugged the effect and left it off for the remainder of our run.
> 
> Two weeks ago, I crack the foam off to take a look at the lights. The entire underside of the foam was dark brown where it had been cooked by the lights.
> 
> My recommendation if safety is your number one priority... USE LED.


This is the first that I have heard of the mini lights "cooking" anything. I have ran mine for the last 2 years running 5 - 6 hrs a day for at least 4 days in a row. Interesting.... Always err on the side of safety. Has any one else ran into this issue?


----------



## stev1955

Many thanks for posting this.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

jpbaily1 said:


> This is the first that I have heard of the mini lights "cooking" anything. I have ran mine for the last 2 years running 5 - 6 hrs a day for at least 4 days in a row. Interesting.... Always err on the side of safety. Has any one else ran into this issue?



Nope, not at all. No problems here. I might replace mine under the cauldron (adding a few tricks I have in mind) a little later if I have time. When I do, I'll be sure to cut the old one open, and I'll post pics of how mine did sans whiffle balls/bottle tops when I do.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

we did the same thing a few years back, one of my favorites, ours is in a cauldren


----------



## jpbaily1

Next to my rotissery skeleton, this is the fav of my attendees.

Cool stuff...wish that I had thought of this first so I can nnot take credit, but it is a way cool effect.


----------



## HalloweenHorrors

I'm goin to try this. Thanks for sharing this!!!


----------



## Scottv42

How thick can the foam be before the light doesn't shine through? I noticed that in the picture some of the lights were uncovered but that would drive me nuts, even if other people don't see it I would know its there (My OCD kicking in sorry). 

It looks good.


----------



## screamqueen2012

eswets said:


> What happens when a bulb goes out? Is it time to build a new one? I use wax paper and crumpled up news paper. the foam does not stick well to wax paper and used the newspaper to form the unevenness. Let it dry then pull away the paper. stapled lights to a board and covered it with the dried foam. Now When bulbs go out I just take the coals off and change it. I found this solution because I could find wiffle balls. But I like your Idea with the pop bottle tops.


i am wondering the same thing, i want to make this with foam...why cant you just ball up paper balls and cover with clear wrap, then spray the foam over that to make a shell then remove what you can of the clear wrap and then cover the lights under it? will the string lights be too hot for any clear wrap left....i'd like to have the option of changing them if they go out...i can test the lights and the wrap before trying it but does anyone know? i would also think you would want some ventilation holes to allow some of the heat from the lights to escape, it seemed the wiffle balls were pretty solid looking.


----------



## Growler

I believe that is why the wiffle balls are used. It keeps the lights away and disapates the little heat that LED lights give out. With LED lights, if one blows out, which is unlikely, the rest of the strand stay on. Also, you use enough strands to make sure that there is plenty of light so if one goes out it doesn't effect it as much. You can find wiffle balls in bulk on ebay. I did that and bought the golf ball size ones. I should have bought the base ball size ones. Oh well. I'm not about to run out and buy a bunch of the other ones yet.


----------



## jpbaily1

screamqueen2012 said:


> i am wondering the same thing, i want to make this with foam...why cant you just ball up paper balls and cover with clear wrap, then spray the foam over that to make a shell then remove what you can of the clear wrap and then cover the lights under it? will the string lights be too hot for any clear wrap left....i'd like to have the option of changing them if they go out...i can test the lights and the wrap before trying it but does anyone know? i would also think you would want some ventilation holes to allow some of the heat from the lights to escape, it seemed the whiffle balls were pretty solid looking.


When I made this it was only to try for the first year so it was not made so you may replace the bulbs.

I have no heat vents and had no problems since this was first made and it's still going strong.

Mine was also to use/re-purpose items around the house as opposed to buying the whiffle balls.

As far as the foam coating goes I have not measured it, but there are some places where mine is quite thick say a 1/4" if not thicker and the bulbs shine through. Granted that there are more than one bulb in each of the plastic bottle parts so your mileage may vary.

Happy haunting.


----------



## screamqueen2012

jpbaily1 said:


> When I made this it was only to try for the first year so it was not made so you may replace the bulbs.
> 
> I have no heat vents and had no problems since this was first made and it's still going strong.
> 
> Mine was also to use/re-purpose items around the house as opposed to buying the whiffle balls.
> 
> As far as the foam coating goes I have not measured it, but there are some places where mine is quite thick say a 1/4" if not thicker and the bulbs shine through. Granted that there are more than one bulb in each of the plastic bottle parts so your mileage may vary.
> 
> Happy haunting.


thanks, well i just finished one can of great stuff and have my skulls and supports in position, i am trying the clear wrap, i'm going to remove as much of it as i can, i was thinking of spraying it with pam before i applied the stuff so it wouldnt stick....i also am trying some white plastic containers/that chinese take out come in for light spaces, i covered them in plastic so i can remove them when the stuff dries hard, then i can weave the light string in those spaces...i've got pvc pipe cut for feet under the cauldrun for support in the stuff...i'll post a pic as soon as this dries and i know its successful


----------



## screamqueen2012

ok update on the saran wrap and great stuff......guess what, great stuff does not stick when dry to the wrap. the wrap peels right off no problem....it will stick till its dry, once dry, it comes right off super easy......so what i have now is a great stuff shell, the containers i put under the cauldrun to make space to put the lights under worked fine, the wrap protected them so i could just take them out when i flipped the shell over......
so if you wanted to make a fire bed, you can use balls or wadded up paper balls (so your light have space to go under the coal bed in those space you will creating) and cover them with wrap, tuck it in well and then use your great stuff, let it dry, then remove the wrap/forms and just put your lights under it......its very very easy......if it breaks from one year to another i would just remake it
i'm going to make another and take pics as i do this......


----------



## DaveintheGrave

I made a glowing coals this past weekend, but I still have to paint it. Don't do what I did--make it on a sheet of cardboard. Because the Great Stuff has a tendency to bend and warp as it expands and dries. Now it won't lay flat. LOL 
But, I'm going to fix it by using some bailing wire and liquid nails to mount it to a flat board.
One advantage (like ScreamQueen) is that as I peeled off the cardboard, the lights are right there underneath. So I could possible change out a bulb if it ever goes out. (I used a 60 strand of orange LEDs from Big Lots.)
I'll post a pic when I'm finished.


----------



## diggerc

I just stumbled on this thread today I like the effect and will try it for the haunt


----------



## screamqueen2012

dave, put the saran wrap under it next time on a solid flat surface and let it dry at least 24 hours. anything sticky or soft, leave it alone, the center tends to stay wet but will swell if you disturb it too soon...i just tried my light string under the one i made, it works great...my cauldrun kept mine weighted down while it dried.

now that i know the wrap is good for not letting it stick, i'm going to fill my pvc candles with some stuff and put in my led candles wrapped in saran wrap and tape them so they stay where i want them in the pvc pipe with the stuff supporting them....then i wont have to use hot glue to make a shelf for them to sit on, that gets messy...........ya'll are so good here, thank you for all the great sharing...


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Thanks for the tips, screamqueen. If I make another one I'll try that.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter

Good effect... I dislike the no servicability aspect... I wonder if this were done on top of a cheap plastic drop cloth then the plastic sheeting could be removed from the back side (yes it would be a lot picking away) and then you could remove the lights if needed....


----------



## jpbaily1

Palmdale Haunter said:


> Good effect... I dislike the no serviceability aspect... I wonder if this were done on top of a cheap plastic drop cloth then the plastic sheeting could be removed from the back side (yes it would be a lot picking away) and then you could remove the lights if needed....


I wonder if you used a cardboard sheet as the base and poked holes smaller than the lights being poked into them you could have a way to remove them.

You would just poke the lighting holes after all has dried and they would be flush to the bottom of the cardboard with the exception of the wiring.


----------



## screamqueen2012

you dont need to poke the card board, i just did another one on the plastic wrap over a flat surface and then covered my forms to make space with the wrap, what you get is a "hard shell" when it dries, the wrap falls off, it wont stick to it dry at all.....i;ll post some pictures tomorrow...i pushed some of the lights in the holes in the shell so they show more....this is a great effect.........the shell i have is very hard, if you store it carefully from year to year, theres no reason for it to break, no more than a tombstone.


----------



## pyrosaxplayer

amazing idea OP. I am going to use this for sure this halloween


----------



## jpbaily1

screamqueen2012 said:


> you dont need to poke the card board, i just did another one on the plastic wrap over a flat surface and then covered my forms to make space with the wrap, what you get is a "hard shell" when it dries, the wrap falls off, it wont stick to it dry at all.....i;ll post some pictures tomorrow...i pushed some of the lights in the holes in the shell so they show more....this is a great effect.........the shell i have is very hard, if you store it carefully from year to year, theres no reason for it to break, no more than a tombstone.


Cool, please post the pics.

I need to add another in the lawn this year.


----------



## pyrosaxplayer

Here is mine. measures Approx. 5ft x 3ft

Absolutely love it  

just wish there was a module to hook up at beginning of the line to make each bulb fade in and out at random


----------



## moonwitchkitty

looks good


----------



## OctART

Hey just thought I`d show my final out come of my ideas on the Hot Coals-log embers-cauldron-and charcoal bones
DAY








NIGHT








PIT








LOG EMBERS









Log Embers Tutorial to follow


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Wow, those logs look absolutely REAL! Nice.


----------



## Hilda

UNREAL!!! I mean that in the 'they look so real it's unreal' way! LOLOLOL I love the logs!

DaveintheGrave, did you finish your hot coals project yet? You promised pics!


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Thanks for asking, Hilda. Yes---I should have pics tonight!


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Here's a few pics of mine. The orange lights aren't really as bright in real life as the picture makes them look. I used a string of 60 orange LEDs.


----------



## tupes

This thread is great. So glad I joins thus forum so many creative ideas. It's nice to make projects yourself and have the satisfaction of creating something amazing for others to enjoy. Save a little money even if you have to take the time to design and build the prop.


----------



## Hilda

OH MAN Dave! Great coals!!!! Now I want to do mine over!


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Thanks, Hilda! This is my first try at the coals. I'm working on a Cauldron Creep to stir the pot.


----------



## jpbaily1

So I am thinking of adding logs to my coals. Being FRUGAL my thought is to take soda bottles and hitting them with my heat gun, thus distorting them.

The do the standard expanding foam but as it dries cut the "bark" into it.

Yes, I will have to "cap" the small end to make it look flat but I can use the ends of other soda botles to do so.

Thoughts?


----------



## Hilda

jpbaily1 said:


> So I am thinking of adding logs to my coals. Being FRUGAL my thought is to take soda bottles and hitting them with my heat gun, thus distorting them.
> 
> The do the standard expanding foam but as it dries cut the "bark" into it.
> 
> Yes, I will have to "cap" the small end to make it look flat but I can use the ends of other soda botles to do so.
> 
> Thoughts?


Heck ~ being technically challenged, I have no idea if it will work. However, please take pictures as you go along! If it works out. I am so copying you! LOL Sounds fantastic!


----------



## theedwin

Great coals Dave! I am going to attempt this this year using a hacked chaser set. 

I hacked a chaser set for Nephew Fred err, I mean Wyatt the other day. I can't wait to see how it turns out for him!


----------



## EveningKiss

This makes me laugh. I love it!


----------



## DaveintheGrave

theedwin said:


> Great coals Dave! I am going to attempt this this year using a hacked chaser set.
> 
> I hacked a chaser set for Nephew Fred err, I mean Wyatt the other day. I can't wait to see how it turns out for him!


Thanks a lot, Edwin. Yea, I wondered about using a set of Christmas lights with the "Twinkling" effect. I think that would make the coals look even MORE realistic.


----------



## WickedWino

I found a set of yellow/orange 70 count string lights that have the twinkle effect at Walmart yesterday for $4. I'm going to try that with the coal prop. Thanks for all the ideas here!


----------



## jpbaily1

Hilda said:


> Heck ~ being technically challenged, I have no idea if it will work. However, please take pictures as you go along! If it works out. I am so copying you! LOL Sounds fantastic!


I am going to work on this on this coming Monday.

And yes pics are a must.


----------



## jpbaily1

Well, I have fallen behind, but have started the 1st few bottles. 

I like how they have shrunk form the heat gun, but I am going to try heating the bottles while it is 3/4 full of water.

Once the heat starts to shrink the bottles they shrivvle up real quick.

Pictures buy this weekend on the progress.


----------



## dpolking

Started with mine this week; still need to paint them. I will surround them with rocks from our firepit, and put them near our witch, with her cauldron suspended above.


----------



## jpbaily1

This is coming along swimmingly.

Please post a pic of the end result.


----------



## rockonup

My hot coals.


----------



## jpbaily1

Nice work!


rockonup said:


> My hot coals.
> View attachment 132992


----------



## Sofaman

I have seen a tutorial on how to add a fluorescent ballast to make the orange lights flicker, but cannot find it again. Does anyone know how to do this.? Should be a great addition to the coals.


----------



## jpbaily1

Well my "thrifty" way of making logs from soda bottles did not work.

More on this ..this weekend.


----------



## dariusobells

the glowing coals under my candy cauldron


Halloween 2012 by Don and Monica Riney, on Flickr


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Nice job Darius, looking good!  





Sofaman said:


> I have seen a tutorial on how to add a fluorescent ballast to make the orange lights flicker, but cannot find it again. Does anyone know how to do this.? Should be a great addition to the coals.



Do you mean the florescent starter flicker circuit? Yep, even have a link for you to make it easy on us both  

Starter Flicker


#edit Almost forgot, use the FS-5 starter for the string of lights, because an FS-2 can't handle that load.


----------



## jpbaily1

That came out great. Did you use my method with the plastic bottles or another product?


----------



## tupes

I finished mine yesterday to go with my rotisserie. I'm going to post pictures tomorrow. JP I used your method with the bottles and out came out great. I'm going to talk about it more when I post pictures. Thanks again JP for making this tutorial.


----------



## Hilda

dariusobells said:


> the glowing coals under my candy cauldron
> 
> 
> Halloween 2012 by Don and Monica Riney, on Flickr


Darius, That's beautiful!!


----------



## jpbaily1

tupes said:


> I finished mine yesterday to go with my rotisserie. I'm going to post pictures tomorrow. JP I used your method with the bottles and out came out great. I'm going to talk about it more when I post pictures. Thanks again JP for making this tutorial.


So this has been around for a while..I can not take credit, other than using the plastic bottles instead of the wiffle balls. read as "I am cheap".

Your prop cam out fantastic!

I am glad to have shared this process.


----------



## jpbaily1

Did you use my rotisserie prop as well?

It too is a modified take on an existing prop.

Credit where it is due.


----------



## tupes

I got the rotisserie from a web site on monster props ill post the link tomorrow when I do the pictures.


----------



## jpbaily1

tupes said:


> I got the rotisserie from a web site on monster props ill post the link tomorrow when I do the pictures.


Hmm. I believe that is where I got mine from as well. The one that I modeled mine from was a static prop.

It can be found here.http://www.fulcrumsites.com/haunt/html/boneyard_bbq.html.


----------



## tupes

Yea that's it I made the exact one. Buy didn't make the "guts" with great stuff in the skeleton.


----------



## tupes

This is the underside of my coals I used plastic wrap over my base to that i could work on the lights if i had to. Notice the bottles. They were on sale at Big Lots of .40 each..









For tthe base with the lights I used 1 sting of 50 orange and 1 string of 100 red. The board I got from Michael's crafts store it's used as a back board for projects, it's 2 sheets glued together for extra stiffness.









I used 2 cans of great stuff to do the coal effect and 1 can of cheap HD spray paint









The rotisserie I got from the site as JP posted above. http://www.fulcrumsites.com/haunt/html/boneyard_bbq.html









This is a Rite Aid skeleton just spray painted black for a charred look. I may dress it up more next year.









I used u brackets to hold the wooden dowel when I turn it and a pvc section to keep it from sliding out of the bracket. Also I plan on adding a motor next year with a skeleton on the handle so it look like he's turning it. Im going to add the skeleton this year though.









For size reference the dowel is 1 1/2" and its secured to a 3" wide using a shower curtain hanger secured with screws and then used a 1/2" dowel for the handle.









Overall look with flash.

















Overall look without flash.


----------



## jpbaily1

That is FANTASTIC Tupes!!!

I will now have to re-visti my set-up. 

We all appreciate the photos as a guide. Again my hat is off to you.

Thanks for sharing.

(now I am off ot finish my electric chair).

John


----------



## tupes

Thanks. 
Jp does yours spin or is it static. I want to add a motor next year to spin on its own without me.


----------



## jpbaily1

I added a FCG motor to it last year. Makes all the diffrence.

Coals under and spit turning. Everyone loves it.

It was just some old bike parts and some pvc glued with JB Weld.

I will post a video this weekend when I get it cranked up.


----------



## Techster

The coals were a great idea, thanks...I created coals around a short sonotube to simulate heating a skeleton in a tub. I am also using the shimmer effect from a light o rama controller to give the coals a burning feeling.
The pictures are a little poor, from my cellphone.


----------



## jpbaily1

Well here is a "DUH" moment......I never thought of using my LOR for the coals. I do use them for the lightning effect.

That looks GREAT with the tub. Refreshing.


----------



## tupes

jpbaily1 said:


> I added a FCG motor to it last year. Makes all the diffrence.
> 
> Coals under and spit turning. Everyone loves it.
> 
> It was just some old bike parts and some pvc glued with JB Weld.
> 
> I will post a video this weekend when I get it cranked up.


 


Thanks........


----------



## Count Chocula

Thanks for the great idea!

Did this for my candy table, and it looks great lit up in the dark.

Finished the table with creepy cloth and i'll put up a pic of that later.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter

I just took the plunge with this effect and it looks soooo good in the dark!

I used the orange LED string and 2 cans of Great Stuff and dusted it with a little black spray paint...

The lights are never getting "repaired" but I figure that's just the cost of doing business...


----------



## jpbaily1

I am going to add either a flicker effect or a dimmable circuit to get the lights to act more like fire.

Mine have been in use now for 3 years and all the lights are still fine.

Add the Red Hot Log Embers by OctArt http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/octart.html and you have unlimited options.

The plunge is good, glad that you took it!

John


----------



## SmartisSexy

Nice, I am going to see about getting a few strands of Christmas lights that are battery powered and just change the bulbs out so I don't have the hassle of plugging anything in


----------



## jpbaily1

SmartisSexy;

Once you do this you'll be addicted.


----------



## tupes

jpbaily1 said:


> I am going to add either a flicker effect or a dimmable circuit to get the lights to act more like fire.
> 
> John


I bought that winker plug thing to do this but it didn't work on the lights. I'm going to try the in line starter on the cord and give that a try. Btw the rotisserie was a hit everyone loved it.


----------



## SmartisSexy

jpbaily1 said:


> SmartisSexy;
> 
> Once you do this you'll be addicted.


Already am


----------



## jpbaily1

Tupes:

The rotisserie is a GREAT addition to any haunt.

SmartisSexy:

Told you so...


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

I'm doing a further revamp on my hell hole atm, adding a lava flow and a few other things (like slowing down the fog a bit). If theirs a demand, I may put up a tutorial afterwards.  This is what it, and the skelly looked like this year. 

Sorry about the fuzziness, I took this right before the tear down. This is pretty well how he looked the night of (pics taken the night after). I totally forgot to hit him w/ the white LED spot to show the detail on the other pics. Oops. 












Between flickers so you can see the "coals"


----------



## DaveintheGrave

That's a cool effect, Raven's hollow! Nice!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

^ Thanks Dave, I really like it too!  


I need one more string of lights for the "lava" (isn't that always the case, a day late, and a... ). But I'm also building a framed plywood base to surround the bottom of it and protect the electrical/sound right now. I kinda rigged it in my haste when I first made it, and I'm taking the opportunity to do it properly now that I have a little breathing room. 


I may end up animating the skellie, but we'll see how that factors in timewise. I've got a bunch of unfinished projects on the list ahead of this guy.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Also, while I was tearing the foam off the hell hole, I made it a point to inspect the areas where the lights were inserted. Remember, there was no plastic bottle bottoms, or whiffle ball's used in any of my versions. I'm happy to report that after 3 years, there is very little evidence that it did anything to the foam at all. Aside from leaving a hole where the bulb once resided...  
































No burning, scorch marks, no nada with the lights in direct contact with the foam. Looks like everyone can safely skip that step if they want.


----------



## Sadler Vampire

Excellent addition to a display...adds nice detai, realism. well done all.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

Wow I love this idea! I think this may be added to the 2013 prop making list!


----------



## jpbaily1

Raven's hollow.

Fantastic use of this prop in your "hell hole atm".

Thanks for sharing the 3 years later photos of the foam with the light string touching. 

I have not had any problems with mine since I started this tut, and they are still going strong.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

jpbaily1 said:


> Raven's hollow.
> 
> Fantastic use of this prop in your "hell hole atm".
> 
> Thanks for sharing the 3 years later photos of the foam with the light string touching.
> 
> I have not had any problems with mine since I started this tut, and they are still going strong.



Thanks JP, I am quite pleased w/ how it came out too. He just needs a little more lava flowing from the hell hole to make it complete! Lol! 


No problem at all, always happy to help where I can.  I just wanted to ease the concerns of some, with respect to the potential fire hazard, which I can show is of absolutely minimal concern. Even running the hottest bulb types that can be used for this effect. It's always nice to be able to allay people's fears on something as dangerous as fire can be.


----------



## jpbaily1

I may have to drive to Tallahassee to see this in person.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

You're more than welcome anytime jp  I don't usually put him in ground until the day of because of damage to the lawn, but if you're up for it, just pm me and I'll make arrangements to set him up.


----------



## matrixmom

Trying this year for "nuclear fallout" theme, anyone have ideas how to use the glowing coals effects but make it look more like the earth is opening up? 
I know Terra used broken tombstones, but mine is not going to be in a cemetery, but the effect will be placed outside in parts of the yard. I am thinking I will need bigger clear plastic bottles (or taller) or such so it looks more like rocks erupting. 

I might make a missle or a meteor that might have hit the ground too. I will see how ambitious I am as the months progress... thanks in advance 

oh and ps...I dont own any power tools except a dremel and engineer husband that sometimes helps


----------



## Terra

matrixmom said:


> Trying this year for "nuclear fallout" theme, anyone have ideas how to use the glowing coals effects but make it look more like the earth is opening up?
> I know Terra used broken tombstones, but mine is not going to be in a cemetery, but the effect will be placed outside in parts of the yard. I am thinking I will need bigger clear plastic bottles (or taller) or such so it looks more like rocks erupting.
> 
> I might make a missle or a meteor that might have hit the ground too. I will see how ambitious I am as the months progress... thanks in advance
> 
> oh and ps...I dont own any power tools except a dremel and engineer husband that sometimes helps


How about you combine the glowing coals with the lava spikes I made? Have the lava in a set of three or so and have the coals in the middle and a bit oozing out the side?

Picture of the lava spikes:


----------



## matrixmom

Thanks terra - I hadn't seen this pic...only the horse with the broken stones. Great idea. Are these lava spikes foam?


----------



## Terra

matrixmom said:


> Thanks terra - I hadn't seen this pic...only the horse with the broken stones. Great idea. Are these lava spikes foam?


Yes, with the cut lines painted in fluorescent paint. But I'd just construct them using the lighting from the glowing coals to make them glow. Here's a pic of them nekkid:


----------



## Guest

Great pics and props! Love love love. This is easy enough for me to create, and cheap enough, and has a great effect in the haunt.

I have a string of large glass flicker lights, but they seem really fragile. Just plain string lights seem to work perfectly.

Can you imagine the price retail would charge for this item? Plastic and light and foam...$145.00 for a 10 and a half inch fake campfire coal prop. Plus $10.99 shipping and a few more bucks for tax.(rolls pumpkin eyes)


----------



## matrixmom

Thanks Terra....Got it! BTW isnt there rules about showing things nekkid around here?


----------



## matthewthemanparker

Great effect. I'm definitely adding it to my 2013 to do list. I'm thinking I will have a cauldron resting on these coals with the tot's candy inside. We'll see if they are brave enough to reach there hands in to grab some.


----------



## matthewthemanparker

Here's my version of it. I started with a plywood base I painted black.










I then wadded up balls of paper and covered with cling wrap, stapling it down to the plywood in between the balls.










Sprayed with one can of Great Stuff.










Removed plastic and paper, spray painted it black and put it in a fire pit.










And set it a fire.


















I still want to do some tweaking to the sides where the foam warped up when it dried. I might just tack it down with some hot glue to keep it flat and hide the lights better.


----------



## Hallomarine

Has anyone tried using peg board to mount their lights into? To me, it sounds labor intensive, but worth it if a light burns out. I bought my light strings before the LED craze, but post-poned the project for way too long. With all the new props to use "coals" with, it is definitely time to get with it. (too many "withs" sorry) Thanks for all the ideas here - it's time to get busy!
HM


----------



## matthewthemanparker

Hallomarine said:


> Has anyone tried using peg board to mount their lights into? To me, it sounds labor intensive, but worth it if a light burns out. I bought my light strings before the LED craze, but post-poned the project for way too long. With all the new props to use "coals" with, it is definitely time to get with it. (too many "withs" sorry) Thanks for all the ideas here - it's time to get busy!
> HM



I thought about this after I cut out my plywood. You would still have to drill out the holes a little bigger because the base of the lights(at least the ones I used) did not fit into the holes. I ended up drilling them out myself and that way was able to get the exact amount of holes I needed. A little dab of hot glue to hold them in makes it fairly easy to get them out if I ever have to replace a bulb.


----------



## MamaGrizzly

That is amazing. Thanks.


----------



## avonlady94

This is awesome! Can't wait to try it this year!


----------



## Hallomarine

Wow matthew! There's more holes in that plywood than dollars in our national debt! That musta taken forever.
HM


----------



## matthewthemanparker

Not too bad. There were 100 holes in all that I was mostly able to drill with a drill press except the ones on the inner most part of the board. I just used a power hand drill for those. From the start of drilling to the end of gluing the lights in I would say it was about an hour. That includes sanding the board after drilling to remove any splintering from the holes.


----------



## killerhaunts

I jumped on this band wagon, too. Here's mine started:









My materials: Great Stuff, Plastic wrap, string lights, 1 pool noodle and a skull.









I'm not sure what happened to my GreatStuf but it didn't come out very fast like usual. So I ended up with thin spray instead of thick. I put plastic wrap on top of the lights because I could not decide which color I wanted to use so this way I can change the lights from red to orange to purple to green depending on what I'm doing with it. The pool noodle pieces will be scraped and shaped a little more before painting and I added the skull just because it was a broken skull and wanted to add something else to my coals.

I'll post more pics after it dries and I can change he colors and paint it.


----------



## killerhaunts

Here is some testing with different string light colors. I still have not painted the foam or pool noodles yet. I like the diferent looks and can't wait to find my red lights and green lights to see how they do.

First up: Orange









Next: Magenta ( aka light purple or red purple)









Last: Dark purple (aka black light string lights) you may want to turn out the lights to see this one :/









What do you think?


----------



## matthewthemanparker

Looks good. I really like the skull added in there.


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Do some combination of colors. Can you pull some bukbs from one strand and mix them with another? Orange,Magenta, black light...combo


----------



## killerhaunts

I was thinking about trying out my half orange/half purple lights or my candycorn lights (yellow/orange) to see how those look. I still have to dig in my storage to find my red lights and green lights.


..... I just got an idea. What if I put a flourescent black light under it? Wonder what that would do ... back to the lab, Igor!


----------



## ALKONOST

Looks good! I like the orange and I'm looking forward to seeing what the green looks like. That's the color I was hoping to do once I get mine put together.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Thanks for the tests KillerHaunts, but there's no need to test the green. I use them on my cauldron overflow, and this is what green looks like (plastic coated slime green strings that are carried by Walgreens).


----------



## ALKONOST

Very awesome! I didn't realize the overflow on your cauldron was already green. If you're wanting our opinions on which color to do the coals... I'd stick with the orange. Looks the most realistic  Thanks for showing us!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

ALKONOST said:


> Very awesome! I didn't realize the overflow on your cauldron was already green. If you're wanting our opinions on which color to do the coals... I'd stick with the orange. Looks the most realistic  Thanks for showing us!



Lol! I think you have us mixed up.  KillerHaunt's was testing the colors with the pics above, and I was just replying that he didn't have to test the green, because I had been using green light strings in my cauldron overflow for a few years. Thanks for the compliment though! Much appreciated!


----------



## jpbaily1

So many cool ideas in this thread.

Thanks to all who contributed <and to those who will>.

I am toying with the thought of addin a computer muffin fan or two to the undercarrage of the "fire" and have it blow some short wispy silk as short flames.

Sadly I must begin programming my Christmass lights to music soon of that will never be finished in time.

Happy haunting.


----------



## killerhaunts

Here is mine with finished painting. Now I need to get a lit shot of it! yeah!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

Saved the link I am definitely trying this out!


----------



## Sleepersatty99

Here is mine. Made this last year only used for nights then had to take it down due to Sandy.


----------



## MamaGrizzly

I am BEYOND stoked to get started on this!!!! I bought my stuff last night...also raided the dollar tree like a hillbilly pirate. So happy!!!


----------



## MamaGrizzly

Sleepersatty99 said:


> Here is mine. Made this last year only used for nights then had to take it down due to Sandy.


The wooden beams and the chared up body if fantastic....wanna tell me how you made the body?


----------



## Sleepersatty99

MamaGrizzly said:


> I am BEYOND stoked to get started on this!!!! I bought my stuff last night...also raided the dollar tree like a hillbilly pirate. So happy!!!


Thank you very much! It was very easy. 

1 dollar store broom
1 blucky (mine was about 9 yrs old)
1 can great stuff
1 can of red spray paint
1 can blk spray paint
7 1/2in screws 
2 pairs latex or vinyl gloves 

Remove arms,legs, head and torso. cut a hole in the top and bottom of the skull just big enough to fit the broom handle threw. do the same to the torso and the hip area. Slide and position it where you want it, then screw 2 screws in the back of it. Do the same for the torso and the skull. once everything is attached cut the mouth of the skull and bend it open and fill top and bottom with great stuff. let dry. Now find a place to hang it. now spray great stuff in small amounts and spread it out with your hand. how you want it to look is up to you. Do this all over it. Let it dry for about 1-2 hours. Once dry spray the whole thing red. let that dry. now add some char marks where you would like. I painted black the areas that I thought would burn/char first. Once all is dry hand or place where every you want. I used spit style. I screwed the handle to the beams so it would stay in place. The beams and other wood are scraps left over from a pallet.

This year I'm thinking I may add a motor so that it rotates.


----------



## MamaGrizzly

Sleepersatty99 said:


> Thank you very much! It was very easy.
> 
> 1 dollar store broom
> 1 blucky (mine was about 9 yrs old)
> 1 can great stuff
> 1 can of red spray paint
> 1 can blk spray paint
> 7 1/2in screws
> 2 pairs latex or vinyl gloves
> 
> Remove arms,legs, head and torso. cut a hole in the top and bottom of the skull just big enough to fit the broom handle threw. do the same to the torso and the hip area. Slide and position it where you want it, then screw 2 screws in the back of it. Do the same for the torso and the skull. once everything is attached cut the mouth of the skull and bend it open and fill top and bottom with great stuff. let dry. Now find a place to hang it. now spray great stuff in small amounts and spread it out with your hand. how you want it to look is up to you. Do this all over it. Let it dry for about 1-2 hours. Once dry spray the whole thing red. let that dry. now add some char marks where you would like. I painted black the areas that I thought would burn/char first. Once all is dry hand or place where every you want. I used spit style. I screwed the handle to the beams so it would stay in place. The beams and other wood are scraps left over from a pallet.
> 
> This year I'm thinking I may add a motor so that it rotates.



This is a great idea for burned bodies. Thank you!


----------



## MamaGrizzly

This is what I have so far. The great stuff on the mannequin head looks so flipping real even in the day time. Exciting stuff. You guys rock this joint!


----------



## MamaGrizzly

This is what I have so far. The great stuff on the mannequin head looks so flipping real even in the day time. Exciting stuff. You guys rock this joint!

http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/Tykel1212/media/humangrill_zps12281f08.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1


----------



## SLAM

This is what we will use on our entrance to "HEll" this year... Pictures to follow... sometime..... lol....


----------



## jpbaily1

Sleepersatty99 said:


> Thank you very much! It was very easy.
> 
> 1 dollar store broom
> 1 blucky (mine was about 9 yrs old)
> 1 can great stuff
> 1 can of red spray paint
> 1 can blk spray paint
> 7 1/2in screws
> 2 pairs latex or vinyl gloves
> 
> Remove arms,legs, head and torso. cut a hole in the top and bottom of the skull just big enough to fit the broom handle threw. do the same to the torso and the hip area. Slide and position it where you want it, then screw 2 screws in the back of it. Do the same for the torso and the skull. once everything is attached cut the mouth of the skull and bend it open and fill top and bottom with great stuff. let dry. Now find a place to hang it. now spray great stuff in small amounts and spread it out with your hand. how you want it to look is up to you. Do this all over it. Let it dry for about 1-2 hours. Once dry spray the whole thing red. let that dry. now add some char marks where you would like. I painted black the areas that I thought would burn/char first. Once all is dry hand or place where every you want. I used spit style. I screwed the handle to the beams so it would stay in place. The beams and other wood are scraps left over from a pallet.
> 
> This year I'm thinking I may add a motor so that it rotates.


Very cool. You will love the motor. It made my display so much more cooler.


----------



## SLAM

We started to make a couple "sheets" of glowing coals today and immediately ran into problems with the spray stuff. Is "Great Stuff" THE brand to use? It has to be white, correct? Yellow won't work for this application?


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Nah, your good with either one Slam.  It doesn't matter which Great Stuff or Foam-O-Fill expanding foam type you use, their all suitable for this effect. Just don't use cheap off-brand light strings, and you'll be fine.



@ SleeperSatty: Looking sweet w/ the corpse rotisserie! Well done!


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Here goes my attempt!


----------



## stuffyteddybare

I did the same thing but the lights are not ON the cardboard but underneath it. where ever there is a bottle I cut a hole underneath it and inserted the bulbs inside and just a drop of hot glue on the wire so I can pull it out any time and replace bulbs as needed.


----------



## redd1981

Hey guys first post here registered last year but couldnt remember my name or anything 

Ravens hollow I just bought cheap walmart orange lights for this. Is the problem them burning out? or they just wont show up through the great stuff?


----------



## Kammo

I did some glowing coal effects a while back here are a couple of them....

http://www.kammoslair.info/Roasted/Roasted.htm

http://www.kammoslair.info/Cauldron/Cauldron.htm

Sorry the videos dont work, I deleted that youtube account.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

redd1981 said:


> Hey guys first post here registered last year but couldnt remember my name or anything
> 
> Ravens hollow I just bought cheap walmart orange lights for this. Is the problem them burning out? or they just wont show up through the great stuff?



Welcome to the forum redd!  No, there's no problem with the ones Walmart carries. I just tested a couple of their strings last weekend for my hell hole revision, and they're fine.  The cheap ones I was directly speaking of, people have ordered off of Ebay (or other cheap versions), which tend to be under built for the load they carry. 


I also tested the ones Lowes & HD have (both have the same exact brand), and they do run a bit hotter with respect to the bulbs. Not enough to worry about though, in my opinion, & they haven't had any ill effect on the foam yet.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

the lights work fine with a thin coat of GS, the jars and bottle tops is just a tweak.


----------



## Ethereal

I'm headed to target to get the orange Led lights. Do I buy the "twinkle" kind or steady burn for the most realistic look??? (I think you can't change the twinkle to steady if its Led lights, right?) Sorry if this is answered somewhere else in the thread - so little time and so many projects!


----------



## tupes

The twinkle lights mixed in with the steady burn make it look like its simmering. But I used all steady burn on my display and still looks great.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

I wish I had thought to mix the two when I did mine. The next incarnation of it will definitely have them.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

mix or either will work mine is steady.


----------



## HallowweenKat

I'm nervous to do mine. I think I've read somewhere that after the foam dries for 10 minutes I can push it down some to make a depression for my cauldron? Do I need to tape some saran wrap to the bottom of my cauldron & peel after dry? Any suggestions will be appreciated.

The Target orange twinkle lights have 10 twinkle & 50 regular on the strand. Got some lime green LED from Sam's Club for inside the cauldron, steady burn. Haven't found any twinkle green lights.


----------



## screamqueen2012

I did a form of tubes under the cauldron to I could put lights in those spaces, if you take saran wrap and put that down, then wrap each form with saran, put them like logs with some balls of paper wrapped also, to run your lights in lines....then cover that with your wrap, I then taped saran over the bottom of my cauldron....I started to put the stuff over the logs in a good pattern thinking how its going to swell and when I got to the center I put some where the cauldron would sit then I placed my cauldron over it, then filled in as needed............I put skulls around the base of the cauldron like they were feet holding it up higher, just use dollar store skulls..........then let it dry and paint.....when you flip it dry you pull out the tube/forms and paper wads you put there wrapped to leave your space for running your orange lights..........then wire it with your lights where you want it coming through the gaps you leave for the effects...its really easy to set it up and use your saran, it just pops off.........done..


----------



## WOLFPACK7483

Here's a grill I made last year. Had my zombies sitting around eating assorted limbs from the nights grill-fest !


----------



## WOLFPACK7483

Here's a grill I made last year. Had my zombies sitting around eating assorted limbs from the nights grill-fest !


View attachment 175094


----------



## screamqueen2012

oh wow that is great....someone made shesh ka bobs on sticks with the fingers and stuff, you should add those too...this is great!!




WOLFPACK7483 said:


> Here's a grill I made last year. Had my zombies sitting around eating assorted limbs from the nights grill-fest !
> 
> 
> View attachment 175094
> 
> 
> View attachment 175095


----------



## screamqueen2012

oh wow that is great....someone made shesh ka bobs on sticks with the fingers and stuff, you should add those too...this is great!!




WOLFPACK7483 said:


> Here's a grill I made last year. Had my zombies sitting around eating assorted limbs from the nights grill-fest !
> 
> 
> View attachment 175094
> 
> 
> View attachment 175095


----------



## screamqueen2012

I think yellow is better and just don't use a lot, you need to get a feel for it when it expands and it will for 10 minutes or so....so go slow, you can add too it if you need too, you need to leave some spaces for your lights and not have to carve it out later....




SLAM said:


> We started to make a couple "sheets" of glowing coals today and immediately ran into problems with the spray stuff. Is "Great Stuff" THE brand to use? It has to be white, correct? Yellow won't work for this application?


----------



## WOLFPACK7483

I used the yellow foam myself. When dry, just paint that sucker with red and black paint. The yellow from the foam lends itself
to the overall color of the coals. When you add the black, whoa- that baby will pop with realism.
I used a set of the white and orange lights with the adjustable fade control. The fader really makes all the difference in the project....
Happy Grilling !


----------



## jpbaily1

I am starting on my logs to go with the coals today. Hope it works out!


----------



## Joven76

*I just finished my glowing coals effect for a cast iron cauldron we have. Came out pretty well for my first attempt.

With Flash








Without






*


----------



## jpbaily1

Joven 76....Sweet!!!


----------



## WOLFPACK7483

Super nice.
The black paint always makes it pop. Great job !

Oh yeah, noticed your a local.... North Carolina represent !!!!


----------



## Wild Bill

ALKONOST said:


> Looks good! I like the orange and I'm looking forward to seeing what the green looks like. That's the color I was hoping to do once I get mine put together.


I posted to the wrong post.


----------



## Wild Bill

Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> Thanks for the tests KillerHaunts, but there's no need to test the green. I use them on my cauldron overflow, and this is what green looks like (plastic coated slime green strings that are carried by Walgreens).


How did you get it to glow so green? I really like this setup.

Thanks,


----------



## Palladino

How do you make the base? It looks like cardboard. Is there wood underneath it?


----------



## daddywoofdawg

I used a piece of old basement type paneling,cardboard would work till it gets wet from rain or dew.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Wild Bill said:


> How did you get it to glow so green? I really like this setup.
> 
> Thanks,


Although I answered you via pm earlier, I'll post it for everyone here to see. It's pretty simple really, take your cauldron, & swiss cheese the top of it with a 3/8" drill bit. Run all of your wiring inside the cauldron, poking the lights through the holes you just drilled. Then foam directly over the lights, making sure to cover them as much as possible. 

It has a stronger glow because the lights are embedded closer to the surface of the foam, vs. putting whiffle balls or plastic bottle bottoms over the lights. The latter of which puts the lights below the foam completely, and in turn, it makes the effect much dimmer.





Palladino said:


> How do you make the base? It looks like cardboard. Is there wood underneath it?



On that one, I used a scrap of 1/4" plywood for the base. No need for anything more, because the limbs are supporting it, and are screwed in place before applying the foam & lights. 


With my lava flow around my Hell Hole; it needed quite a bit more support, mostly due to the animatronic leering mechanism, & the fact that it has a 22" dia. hole cut in the middle of the base plate. So 3/4" plywood was used for the base plate, to give it enough meat to frame in the bottom of the hole (a large plastic flower pot) for structural strength. You'll be fine with 1/8-1/4" plywood for your coals though, the Hell Hole is an entirely different beast where structural strength is concerned.


Just my personal thoughts on the subject, but longevity wise, cardboard would be a bad idea.


----------



## HallowweenKat

I probably could have used another strand of LED lights, but was anxious to get this finished. Has been sitting in my LR for a couple of weeks undone. The cats were knocking the skulls around when playing, LOL. Decided to go with my usual Poly-Fil batting for this year instead of doing the Great Stuff in the cauldron. Thanks everyone for the inspiration.


----------



## Schattenmann

So, are the plastic bottles, wiffle balls, etc simply for texture, or is it necessary to keep the Great Stuff off the lights as a matter of safety (is the foam going to melt or burst into flames)?
I've got everything else, but I have a distinct lack of bottles (and not much cash for balls). If I can spray the foam directly onto the lights I'll just do that.


----------



## Growler

I used the wiffle balls to give it depth. I also used led lights so they really don't put out much heat at all. The wiffle balls also make it easier to just peal off the foam if you want to redo it later on. Make sure you do not use much paint. I over did the paint on mine and had to go back and sand some off since I really didn't want to completely remake it all.


----------



## Schattenmann

Schattenmann said:


> So, are the plastic bottles, wiffle balls, etc simply for texture, or is it necessary to keep the Great Stuff off the lights as a matter of safety (is the foam going to melt or burst into flames)?
> I've got everything else, but I have a distinct lack of bottles (and not much cash for balls). If I can spray the foam directly onto the lights I'll just do that.





Growler said:


> I used the wiffle balls to give it depth. I also used led lights so they really don't put out much heat at all. The wiffle balls also make it easier to just peal off the foam if you want to redo it later on. Make sure you do not use much paint. I over did the paint on mine and had to go back and sand some off since I really didn't want to completely remake it all.


I'm using traditional incandescent.


----------



## Growler

Then you will have problems with the heating I believe. You don't want your coals to give off toxic chemicals when they are lit. If you have soda bottles, you can cut those down and glue over the bulbs. I'm talking about the cheapo plastic bottles. Cut the tops and bottoms off and use. Something to keep the heat away from the foam would be a great improvement. You probably could use the bottoms of the gallon milk jugs too.


----------



## Schattenmann

Growler said:


> Then you will have problems with the heating I believe. You don't want your coals to give off toxic chemicals when they are lit. If you have soda bottles, you can cut those down and glue over the bulbs. I'm talking about the cheapo plastic bottles. Cut the tops and bottoms off and use. Something to keep the heat away from the foam would be a great improvement. You probably could use the bottoms of the gallon milk jugs too.


Yeah, like I said, I have no bottles. I scrounged up a very few, but not much. If only I'd seen this thread _before _recycling day  

I did just see that some people are balling up paper and draping with plastic wrap. I have plenty of grocery bags and plastic wrap laying around, so I guess I'll do that to create a shell that is taller than the lights are.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

I've been running mine for four years now sans bottles/whiffle balls/etc, and I've never had any problems Schattenman. Here's a link to the tear down of my Hell Hole for a rebuild this year, where I give a close inspection for the benefit of answering exactly the question you're asking. 


http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/98244-glowing-coals-effect-17.html#post1389842


I'd recommend everyone stay away from the cheap Ebay offerings for light strings when doing it this way. As to the issue of fumes or heating, it's not been any issue for the 3 effects I've been using this technique on, & I use incandescent strings with mine. I've tested the effect w/ the strings from Walgreens, Walmart, & HD/Lowes successfully. 


The only issues I know of at any time, were caused by substandard build quality string lights, that quite likely had fake UL certification stickers... Of those, two were using bottle tops/bottoms, and the other had the foam suspended over the lights w/ an air gap between the foam & lights. Besides which, covering the lights with bottle tops/whiffle balls doesn't do anything to lessen the heat of the lights, nor allow the heat to escape, since the tops/balls are still covered with insulating foam. 


The foam still holds all that heat inside, maybe more so than with my method, which has a thinner layer of foam over the top of the lights than most do.


----------



## Schattenmann

Grrrr. I went backwards from page 24 to page 18 before I posted; if I had gone 2 more pages I would've seen all your stuff, Raven's.

Well, I used 2 bottles of Great Stuff on a shell which was about twice as big as I needed in the first place before your confirmation that it's not a safety issue to put the stuff directly on the lights. My own mistake on the size. 
Coiled up my lights after your advice and 20 minutes later I've got some beautiful coals. Will hit them with paint tomorrow.

What's the consensus on paint? Successive washes of watered down acrylic, or spritz with spray paint?

I used a 100-strand of red and 70 of orange, left half the red solid and made half blinking, all 70 orange blinking. Under the foam, I can't tell the orange from red, annnnd if I ever need another one, I'll probably leave one whole strand solid.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

No problem at all. I'd have replied earlier if I hadn't just gotten off from a 93 hr. working week, & I'm getting too old for that kinda stuff.  


As for the paint question, I just used rattle cans (spray paint) in black, grey, white on my coals. Apply a decent coat of the black, then mist the grey & white over the top for the best effect. Also, don't worry with forcibly getting the paint down in between the layers either, it looks better when lit up in my opinion. Walmart's ColorWorks line of matte paints are what I've had the best results with, with respect to them actually being a flat finish. Bonus: their dirt cheap @ $1/can. 


You can see the results for yourself in my Hell Hole thread: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/131403-hell-hole-revision-3-massive-upgrade.html


----------



## daddywoofdawg

ifb you use rattle cans,use the latex type.the acetone in the gen.rattle cans can melt the foam.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

You're thinking of styrofoam in both the XPS & EPS varieties. Urethane foam, which is what these expanding foam types are, isn't much affected by acetone except in large quantities of high purity acetone. Spray paint contains very little acetone (little to nonexistent in some cases), more xylene, toulene, & ketone, & none of which in sufficient quantities to eat the urethane foams before it evaporates. 


Besides which, I've sprayed a good bit of this stuff with no ill effects. I wouldn't recommend something I haven't tried extensively...


----------



## manifestoshow

And now I know what to do with those old Orange Halloween Lights.


----------



## Joven76

Schattenmann said:


> Grrrr. I went backwards from page 24 to page 18 before I posted; if I had gone 2 more pages I would've seen all your stuff, Raven's.
> 
> Well, I used 2 bottles of Great Stuff on a shell which was about twice as big as I needed in the first place before your confirmation that it's not a safety issue to put the stuff directly on the lights. My own mistake on the size.
> Coiled up my lights after your advice and 20 minutes later I've got some beautiful coals. Will hit them with paint tomorrow.
> 
> What's the consensus on paint? Successive washes of watered down acrylic, or spritz with spray paint?
> 
> I used a 100-strand of red and 70 of orange, left half the red solid and made half blinking, all 70 orange blinking. Under the foam, I can't tell the orange from red, annnnd if I ever need another one, I'll probably leave one whole strand solid.


*I just used a mixture of white and black acrylic paint with mine. I tried using an air brush and thin out the paint, but I didn't like the way it was setting on the insulation foam, so I just went with straight acrylic and a brush. I painted around the edges first and chose to coat most it with paint, then just lightly painted the top of the insulation foam, and occasionally going into a few cracks and crevices. 

In my opinion, the only wrong way to do this is to coat the entire effect with paint, covering it up completely and not allowing the lights to shine through. So just paint what ever looks good to you. 

Pictures of my effect are on Page 23 if you're interested in looking at it. *


----------



## Schattenmann

Dusted with black spraypaint then hit with some darker areas, looks good.

Left it running overnight, no fire


----------



## Schattenmann

Here it is in action:










Cauldron has been rusting in the yard for 24 years (used to make "doo doo stew" in it with friends as a kid haha), an aunt made a gift of the witch last year so the cauldron _had_ to go up!


----------



## roach

wow really nice and easy to make I know what I'm making now !!


----------



## Eigengrau

i started a project last week using pretty much the same method. it was my first time using great stuff. ill throw up some pics


----------



## jpbaily1

Eigengrau said:


> i started a project last week using pretty much the same method. it was my first time using great stuff. ill throw up some pics
> View attachment 215026
> View attachment 215028
> View attachment 215029
> View attachment 215029


Great results for your 1st time with the goop. I made a huge mess and ruined a shirt on my 1st try.


----------



## jpbaily1

It has been 4 years and they are still working fine! 


jpbaily1 said:


> Cheap, easy, but mine you cannot replace the bulbs.
> 
> But the price is so cheap who cares.
> 
> Built on the same foam idea as others but without the whiffle balls, ping-pong balls etc.
> 
> Pictorial begins now.
> 
> Soda bottle tops & bottoms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place bottle caps & bottoms on orange lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add spray foam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On with just foam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add black spray paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turned on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under BBQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBQ with flash on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to install my FCG motor to the bycyle sprokets to rotate the Skeleton.


----------



## Ethereal

Thanks for sharing this tutorial. Here was my version from last year in my actual fireplace at a party. Everyone thought it was real!


----------



## jpbaily1

Now that is Kool!


----------



## SaltwaterServr

Eigengrau said:


> i started a project last week using pretty much the same method. it was my first time using great stuff. ill throw up some pics
> View attachment 215026
> View attachment 215028
> View attachment 215029
> View attachment 215029


With the post in teh middle, I'm guessing you're going for a burned at the stake prop?


----------



## Eigengrau

Ya i am, that post stub will be removed and the stake added soon. i am debating making the post from foamboard an maybe having it smoldering as well (time permitting)


----------



## SaltwaterServr

Eigengrau said:


> Ya i am, that post stub will be removed and the stake added soon. i am debating making the post from foamboard an maybe having it smoldering as well (time permitting)


I'm starting on mine this week hopefully. I'm going to do the post smoldering following what OctArt did for his glowing logs. I'm also going to run a fog machine into it to smoke up the stake and out of the coals. The wife vetoed the decaying corpse fog scent from Froggys. I'll have to settle for camp fire smell.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Wow, your fireplace looks fantastic, Ethereal! Nice job.


----------



## cyberhaunt

Thanks for the tutorial. I'm going to make a BBQ pit this year and will try this technique.


----------



## Eerie Erie Haunts

I'm going to add mine here instead of starting a new tutorial, since mine is really just a variant on the plastic-bottles-and-Great-Stuff method. There is one change, though, to allow me to change the lights. 

Here's the final product:









And without the cauldron:









To start, I cut a piece of 1/2" ply and put the 2x4 stand for the cauldron just slightly off-center (back a bit, toward where the creep will stand). Then I arranged the tops and bottoms cut from 2 liter bottles around the stand, leaving a little room for the creep's feet to slide alongside. Once I had them where I wanted, I sprayed on the Great Stuff, and made sure that it came into contact with each bottle. That way, when the Great Stuff dried, it would hold all of the bottles in place. Then I flipped it over, and cut some slots into the bottles so I could run wires between them. As I tucked the strings of lights (I used two--one orange, one "candy corn" with flicker) into and between the bottles, I used some hot glue and duct tape to keep them in place. Here's a progress shot:










And the completed project, upside-down:










Here's a video. It starts in the dark, then I turn the lights on:


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Looks fantastic! Nice job.


----------



## SpiderMonkey

I was going to try and make this to use under a "cauldron" in my cemetary. I was going to try a couple of things that others have done on here...making "pockets" by using crumpled newspaper and putting saran wrap on top of that and then spraying. My question is can I use 3 mil plastic drop cloth on top of it and still be able to pull the plastic away from the great stuff after it dries. OR, does it specifically need to be saran wrap?

Hopefully my question makes sense and someone has had some experience with it.

Thanks in advance and I hope everyone is having a productive weekend!!


----------



## SaltwaterServr

SpiderMonkey said:


> I was going to try and make this to use under a "cauldron" in my cemetary. I was going to try a couple of things that others have done on here...making "pockets" by using crumpled newspaper and putting saran wrap on top of that and then spraying. My question is can I use 3 mil plastic drop cloth on top of it and still be able to pull the plastic away from the great stuff after it dries. OR, does it specifically need to be saran wrap?
> 
> Hopefully my question makes sense and someone has had some experience with it.
> 
> Thanks in advance and I hope everyone is having a productive weekend!!


Probably needs to be saran wrap. I had some GS drop onto plastic and it stuck.


----------



## SpiderMonkey

Thank you kindly SaltwaterServr! I'll use the saran wrap tomorrow then when my wife is at work and I'll blame the kids when she realizes it's been used up


----------



## miniracer

I've been working on my small grill coals. I looked through most of the post about these and may have come up with something I don't know has been used before. It seems most people lightly paint the foam to add darker areas when lit up in the dark, but the foam still look like foam still looks like foam in the light. From a previous project, I had a can of this translucent red spray paint that is meant to be sprayed over chrome to give it an anodized look. I sprayed some onto my foam in the dark to see if it reduced the amount of light shining through the foam. After I sprayed an area I turned the lights in the room back on to see how much paint I had actually put on the foam, and was really surprised at how much I had applied and it seemed to barely effect the light through the foam. I will now be painting the rest of the foam red before putting on any black. I may try a similar paint for the black.

























I should have taken more pics during the construction of the coals, but this is how I did mine. Except for a can of foam, I already had all the other stuff laying around so I didn't bother with trying to make the lights replaceable since if it didn't work I would only be out the money for the foam. So I used a cardboard base cut in a circle, and a 50 light all red incandescent light set. I cut slits all around the edge of the cardboard and used those to hold the lights on. The foam was applied in random splotches right over the lights.

Chris


----------



## SpiderMonkey

I really like that translucent red color. Pretty cool looking in the light. Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Sharonr3106

Looks great and quick and easy to do


----------



## Stereo

I have built a few of these glowing coals and even though it looks awesome the one thing that always bothered me is the string lights don't give a realistic sizzle glowing effect like real fire.

I don't know if anyone has tried this yet, but this year I put a Projection Kaleidoscope Light from HD in the middle and it works GREAT! It really gives movement to the fire. I had to build up the foundation a little higher to accommodate the light, but that is really the only additional modification needed. 

Just passing along in case anyone out there is interested.


----------



## Big_B

I made a ring one of these to go around a small cauldron. Depending on how much relief you need, you may not need to deal with the bottle caps. I had a big box of tp rolls for kids crafts hanging around, and all I did was arrange them like spokes directly on the ground. Then I took saran wrap and drapped it over in two passes. Sprayed the foam right on top of that and let dry. The saran wrap came right off. I did use two cans because I wanted it bigger.
Then I found a "twinkling" set of orange lights at walgreens, and I just pushed the bulbs right into the foam all the way around. Hit the top with some black spray paint and that was it.

Looks amazing, and got A LOT of comments at the RV Park haunt we went to last weekend. BIG Kudos to everyone's insight on this. Next year I plan on making a bigger one to go under a cauldron creep!


----------



## jpbaily1

I am thinking of adding this to the mix. Some modifications required, like removing the base etc. http://videos.halloweencostumes.com/hanging-flame-light.mp4


----------



## Big_B

The flame light was what I initially envisioned I would use this for, and I made one using orange fabric and a honeywell personal fan. Looks almost exactly like that one too. I think it would work better if you could make the glowing coals more like logs.


----------



## WildSpirit

I just wanted to thank you with words and not just a button . ^.^ Plus I wanted to show you I did the tut myself as well and here is what mine looks like without the lights on. I will take a picture later on and place it on with the lights on. Hope they turned out as good as everyone else's. I did something a bit different . I didn't use a wooden board under it. I used plastic that went on a picture. This way it will glow under it as well.


----------



## itw69fxst

very cool, I must make this


----------



## SouthernBelle

I haven't been on the forum in 5 years because ... well ... life and stuff. Anyway, I've been lurking the past few days and just read through this thread and wanted to say Wow! Awesome job! Love this idea and will definitely be using it in the future.


----------



## hoegaarden_bier

thanks for this step-by-step,....
It worked out great, eventually put the coals on my Weber, put some flashing red light underneath (where the charcoal normally burns),... my original light got too hot in the foam,....


----------



## jpbaily1

Very Nice hoegaarden_bier! Very nice indeed.


----------



## dathomar

I did this same thing for the coals on my cauldron creep this year looked great. I ended up using some orange LED rope lights from walmart and big lots. The regular lights I used before got pretty hot.


----------



## dathomar

hoegaarden_bier, that pic is awesome! was that in a garage?


----------



## Zombiegrl

Love the idea/ tutorial , thanks!


----------



## Scott_Garrett

Can anyone who has done this before give me an idea of how well this works in the rain?
Perhaps there is a sealant that makes it work?


----------



## Castart

IT will work fine in the rain, if you would use the lights outside you will have no problem.


----------



## Scott_Garrett

I am not really worried about the lights / electrical because they are outdoor lights. 
I am wondering about the foam sucking up a ton of water and breaking down. 
There is a lot of rain here


----------



## jpbaily1

I presume that you can "seal" the foam by using a clear spray paint after the foam has cured. Perhaps add some "feet" to keep the whole thing off of the ground.


----------



## Hilda

Scott_Garrett said:


> I am not really worried about the lights / electrical because they are outdoor lights.
> I am wondering about the foam sucking up a ton of water and breaking down.
> There is a lot of rain here


I made a large ring of 'coals' about four? years ago using this method. They are on a piece of thin plywood, so not directly on the ground. However, they are outside unprotected for about three or four weeks each year. We've had terrible weather all the past four years, and I never noticed them soaking up any water. Just worn and chipped from the ToTs climbing up on them to peer into the cauldron. LOL

Hope this helps.


----------



## Scott_Garrett

Awesome that's exactly what I wanted to hear

I guess I should think about tots climbing, anything you would have done differently?


----------



## Scott_Garrett

I am starting to lean towards a half wine barrel for the cauldron as I can't find the right size/shape in plastic


----------



## Hilda

Scott_Garrett said:


> Awesome that's exactly what I wanted to hear
> 
> I guess I should think about tots climbing, anything you would have done differently?


I am always surprised at how many of them climb on the rocks and the coals. There really is nothing in the cauldron to see. LOL 
















I was glad to see no big damage to the coals over time, but this past year a leg got pulled off the skeleton. So we piled rocks and raised the cauldron off the ground and took the coals away for Halloween night. It's not the same without the glowing coals. I guess only if they are in a protected scene (like behind some cemetery fence or something) can you be sure to keep the kids off them.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

With the green light inside on the skeleton, it looks like there is a glowing potion inside, I could see why they would want to look inside then lol. The witch doctor baby is keeping warm by the cauldron


----------



## jpbaily1

Well, five years later & the "coals" are still fine. Adding logs this go round. Here they are. As usual, I am on the cheap and using plastic bottles.


----------



## roach

So I finally decided to do my own this weekend.. I really love this and it look good with my cauldron on top thanks for the idea.


----------



## Zombie4*

Awesome job!!  love the effect!


----------



## MrPoe

jpbaily1, how do you get the foam to stick to the bottle? I had a hell of a time with this stuff. This method didn't work at all:



And laying it down was't much better.



The foam kept falling off. I tried using wax paper to squish some back on the bottle, with very limited success.

Also, the screw on straw for Great Stuff. Will that harden in there? How do you clear it after use?


----------



## jpbaily1

Mr. Poe,

I will do one this weekend and do a photo essay. Basically the bottle is sprayed while in a horizontal axis using a little foam at a time. Allow that to dry for an hour or more and spray the other side. I cover mine left to right similar to adding icing to a cake. Hard to explain, I'll do a short video soon.


----------



## Frightshow

jpbaily1 said:


> Mr. Poe,
> 
> I will do one this weekend and do a photo essay. Basically the bottle is sprayed while in a horizontal axis using a little foam at a time. Allow that to dry for an hour or more and spray the other side. I cover mine left to right similar to adding icing to a cake. Hard to explain, I'll do a short video soon.


Looking forward to seeing this! Thanks!


----------



## jpbaily1

Step one. Empty plastic bottle with labels removed is held in one hand in a horizontal fashion. Carefully and slowly put pressure on the spray trigger, you want a slow controlled bead of foam that is about a 1/2" tall as you run the bead from left to right on the container.






















Now after covering a bit more than a 1/4 of the container, allow it to fully dry. Times vary based on weather (humidity etc.) but should be done in a couple of hours.

Then wash, rinse, repeat for the rest of the bottle. Lastly place the container vertically to cover the top and bottom. Leave the original opening uncovered to insert the lights. Once dry cut/trim/sculpt the foam to look like a log, then paint.


----------



## Phantom Blue

Hi JP - Thanks for sharing....needed to make 4 cauldrons this year and wanted to make it where the lights could be replaced and saw this thread last week. Here's the work so far. Thanks again.


----------



## MrPoe

jpbaily1, thank you! I'm going to try that method once I obtain more bottles. The final result on my first one wasn't too bad, but I want to do it right with the next logs.


----------



## jpbaily1

That Mr. Poe, looks killer!!!


----------



## jpbaily1

And this is the lady where it all began...http://www.instructables.com/id/Goldies-Bubbling-Halloween-Cauldron/ Credit where its due....


----------



## katyr58

Awesome and simple with great results. That's MY KIND OF PROP....LOL


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Just read through this whole thread. I now have a pile of crumpled paper, saran wrap & great stuff all laid out on my kitchen floor. LOL! 
Well, I was already up, so might as well, right? Thanks for all the photo & step by step inspiration, everyone!


----------



## TosaTerror

Awesome idea, jp. I think I'm going to do that with 4 two-liter bottles. Then just arrange them to look like logs under my cauldron. 

Can't wait to get started on it!


----------



## JudeJohannes

Brilliant!!!!!!


----------



## Zombiegrl

jpbaily1 said:


> Step one. Empty plastic bottle with labels removed is held in one hand in a horizontal fashion. Carefully and slowly put pressure on the spray trigger, you want a slow controlled bead of foam that is about a 1/2" tall as you run the bead from left to right on the container.
> View attachment 260452
> 
> 
> View attachment 260453
> 
> View attachment 260462
> 
> Now after covering a bit more than a 1/4 of the container, allow it to fully dry. Times vary based on weather (humidity etc.) but should be done in a couple of hours.
> 
> Then wash, rinse, repeat for the rest of the bottle. Lastly place the container vertically to cover the top and bottom. Leave the original opening uncovered to insert the lights. Once dry cut/trim/sculpt the foam to look like a log, then paint.
> View attachment 260454
> View attachment 260455
> View attachment 260456


PS. Love Love the werewolf rug.... I have the same one!!!


----------



## jpbaily1

This weekend I am adapting/morphing my werewolf rug to my X Mass reindeer. So little time....so much to do.


----------



## Zombiegrl

jpbaily1 said:


> This weekend I am adapting/morphing my werewolf rug to my X Mass reindeer. So little time....so much to do.


NICE!!! sounds .... um... interesting....


----------



## byrdawg

Awesome!!! Best cheap prop I've seen in a long time!!!


----------



## jpbaily1

Changed my fire pit.


----------



## jpbaily1

The fake flame really makes it look cool.


----------



## etheral

That looks fantastic. I am totally going to try that under a cauldron perhaps


----------



## jpbaily1

Thank you, etheral.


----------



## jpbaily1

Sadly, my cheesy cellphone camera takes [poor videos. But here it is. Looked amazingly better in person. The fake flames really made it kool.


----------



## Zombiegrl

AWESOME!! ..... looks so real!! do you actually have a fan underneath?


----------



## jpbaily1

It is one of those fake flame thingies like the one here, yes. 

http://www.stagelightingstore.com/F...fYE7Q&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=products

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I used this thread for inspiration and was thrilled with how my logs & coals came out! I used juice containers for my logs, and lit the logs with orange lights and the coals with red lights on Halloween. Everyone was really impressed, but actually - it was super easy using the instructions here! Thanks to everyone who posted pics!


----------



## jpbaily1

That came out great!


----------



## bshmerlie

Ok ...I don't even know what I need coals for but I gotta make me some of these.


----------



## jpbaily1

Glad this lil' thread helps others. Keep the tweaks coming....


----------



## Krazyzeus

Been thinking about making one of these in the past. Your idea of bottle tops makes the 3D affect so much better!


----------



## jpbaily1

The soda or any plastic bottle gives height and Denison that helps save on the foam. Still working fine for me after all these years.


----------



## guitarist155

I finished my new coals last weekend, they use rgb highpower led's and is designed so that the foam can be broken off and redone if needed without harming the lighting or structure. The lighting is DMX controllable so that it can work with my control system ( just because i can) so 16million colors and can pulse fade dim, whatever. I love these rgb puck lights, super cheap too.


----------



## Korax

I used RBG leds as well with a light controller, but the waterproof-strip type. I was worried about other types of lights getting too hot. The pulsating orange and red is a nice effect


----------



## Giga32129

I just did the foaming for this effect. I threw some sticks and such to add texture. Ill post my results in a few days. Love the idea with the cut up bottles.


----------



## cfred

Wow! What an idea. And its not that difficult.


----------



## jpbaily1

Glad that this thread is still red hot. lol


----------



## jpbaily1

Thanks Cfred! Hope you like it!


----------



## jpbaily1

Selfless bump to the top for those who have not see this....


----------



## astarpace

Love it!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## jpbaily1

glad you liked it. Thanks!


----------



## Hearthfire

Soooo I've been stuck working at the hospital for the last 48hrs and all I can think of is getting home to try this project! I am so excited! Thank you so much for keeping this thread active.


----------



## ImWhisper

Taking a stab at this for our dino theme yard display.
First one is our lava pit.

















Thanks to all that posted about this and shared ideas!!


----------



## jpbaily1

ImWhisper, Looking very nice!


----------



## ImWhisper

Thanks! We are happy with how it's coming out. Hubby cut the big one into four pieces so it is easier to move and store. 
Doesn't everyone carry lava through the house? LOL!


----------



## Malicious

This was in the top 5 of the first things that I made when I first discovered this site. It is such a brilliant simple idea and has such a wow factor that always gets people asking " did you make that " followed by " How did you make that" Thanks jpbaily1


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton

Add me to the using foam for hot coals effect. I wish I took pics but I followed what other's did. I honestly could not picture in my head how it was going to work or how it would turn out but....it looks good and it was very easy. I wanted coals under my witch's cauldron. I used a foil roasting pan (for a chicken or turkey) which gave me the height and width I needed, covered it in a sheet of plastic and started spraying. After it dried I used a razor to carve out the top so my cauldron fit nicely.

I didn't realize that my foam was yellow and I thought that would ruin the whole thing but after spray painting it black it was fine. 
Then I was worried it was too black and the red lights wouldn't show through but that didn't happen either.
There were plenty of gaps and thin parts that let the red light through.
Since I was putting this inside on a carpet, I cut a hole in the side that allowed me to run a cord out and then I hot glued a string of red lights on the inside so that none of the bulbs were touching the ground (I didn't have led bulbs).

It was so easy!
And looks good I think.

Here's my indoor witch display this year:

View attachment 574935


----------



## ImWhisper

That came out great!! 



pumpkinheadedskeleton said:


> Add me to the using foam for hot coals effect.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

pumpkinheadedskeleton said:


> Add me to the using foam for hot coals effect. I wish I took pics but I followed what other's did. I honestly could not picture in my head how it was going to work or how it would turn out but....it looks good and it was very easy. I wanted coals under my witch's cauldron. I used a foil roasting pan (for a chicken or turkey) which gave me the height and width I needed, covered it in a sheet of plastic and started spraying. After it dried I used a razor to carve out the top so my cauldron fit nicely.
> 
> I didn't realize that my foam was yellow and I thought that would ruin the whole thing but after spray painting it black it was fine.
> Then I was worried it was too black and the red lights wouldn't show through but that didn't happen either.
> There were plenty of gaps and thin parts that let the red light through.
> Since I was putting this inside on a carpet, I cut a hole in the side that allowed me to run a cord out and then I hot glued a string of red lights on the inside so that none of the bulbs were touching the ground (I didn't have led bulbs).
> 
> It was so easy!
> And looks good I think.
> 
> Here's my indoor witch display this year:
> 
> View attachment 574935


Very nicely done!


----------



## voodoowoman

funhousejoe said:


> umm ihave done this but just kinda sprayed the foam directly on the lights works fine am i missing something or am i risking a fire?


As long as they are LED lights you should be fine. That's what I used with no problem


----------



## voodoowoman

pumpkinheadedskeleton said:


> Add me to the using foam for hot coals effect. I wish I took pics but I followed what other's did. I honestly could not picture in my head how it was going to work or how it would turn out but....it looks good and it was very easy. I wanted coals under my witch's cauldron. I used a foil roasting pan (for a chicken or turkey) which gave me the height and width I needed, covered it in a sheet of plastic and started spraying. After it dried I used a razor to carve out the top so my cauldron fit nicely.
> 
> I didn't realize that my foam was yellow and I thought that would ruin the whole thing but after spray painting it black it was fine.
> Then I was worried it was too black and the red lights wouldn't show through but that didn't happen either.
> There were plenty of gaps and thin parts that let the red light through.
> Since I was putting this inside on a carpet, I cut a hole in the side that allowed me to run a cord out and then I hot glued a string of red lights on the inside so that none of the bulbs were touching the ground (I didn't have led bulbs).
> 
> It was so easy!
> And looks good I think.
> 
> Here's my indoor witch display this year:
> 
> View attachment 574935


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07G9BNNM1/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_image_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 This mist maker uses water and has lights . It makes it look like smoke. Probably wouldn't want to use it indoors though.


----------

